# Looking for mountaineeering partners for spring fourteeners



## reynolcm (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm looking for folks to climb fourteeners with this spring. I enjoy easy to difficult snow climbs, and moderate ski descents. Up for pretty much anything. Email me [email protected]


----------



## spry (Apr 7, 2004)

*14rs +*

should be doing a good bit of skiing coming up , out of Buena Vista and Silverton Speir 7193959389 in BV


----------

